# Rock for a malawi tank...



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

What kinds of rock are best in a malawi tank? I'm getting a 65gallon and I can't afford to spend $200 on rocks, so I want something that I can harvest or buy locally without paying for shipping.

I live in northern california, so texas holey rock is probably out of the question. Ordering the stuff online, it looks like I'd have to spend $200 before shipping.


----------



## jaked1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you have Limestone in your area? I use it in a couple of my tanks, it works well, and keeps the PH up.

Another thing you can do is go to home improvment stores like menards, home depot, lowes, and look for damaged marble counter tops.. They are usually happy to make a deal on a pile of rock that used to be a counter lol..


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

River rocks from landscaping co. and that's where I got mine for .10/lb :wink:


----------



## tg1119 (Mar 6, 2006)

I second the river rock. I live in Texas but got around 200lbs of Mexican river rock from a landscape yard for like $25. Rocks range in color from red, brown, gray, black, and some that have a little of every color. They also come in countless shapes and sizes that make them great for stacking.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have large limestone rocks in my Malawi tank - the big rocks are a lot more stable, but it makes catching fish a little harder. Limestone was all I could find in the landscape store in a Toronto winter (click on "tanks" below; those rocks cost me $9).
I understand that most of the rock in Lake Malawi is granite - landscapers may have rough granite or perhaps some kitchen counter suppliers can tell you where they source theirs.

Just don't buy it from an LFS unless you're using cash that was otherwise going in the bonfire!


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> I have large limestone rocks in my Malawi tank - the big rocks are a lot more stable, but it makes catching fish a little harder. Limestone was all I could find in the landscape store in a Toronto winter (click on "tanks" below; those rocks cost me $9).
> I understand that most of the rock in Lake Malawi is granite - landscapers may have rough granite or perhaps some kitchen counter suppliers can tell you where they source theirs.
> 
> Just don't buy it from an LFS unless you're using cash that was otherwise going in the bonfire!


Which landscape store ridley?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

In Toronto, I went to:
http://www.islingtonnurseries.com/site/
But for my next tank I'm going to check out:
http://www.betzcutstone.com/landscapesNatural.php


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> In Toronto, I went to:
> http://www.islingtonnurseries.com/site/
> But for my next tank I'm going to check out:
> http://www.betzcutstone.com/landscapesNatural.php


Thanks Ridley, both are very close to me


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

ridley25 said:


> In Toronto, I went to:
> http://www.islingtonnurseries.com/site/
> But for my next tank I'm going to check out:
> http://www.betzcutstone.com/landscapesNatural.php


+1 on Betzcutstone, that's where I got my river rocks and they will even let u bag ur own rocks, so u'll be a ble to pick the really nice looking one. I went to the one in Mississauga.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I like limestone. I went to the local lake and got mine. Talked to a park ranger and he said he didnt care at all. So I got about 20-30lbs of it and will prolly go back and get some more here real soon.


----------

